# Doorbell voltage?



## drewdin (Jan 4, 2013)

I am curious if there is a standard voltage for doorbells? I did a quick google search and I have seen 24vdc, 30vdc, etc... I didn't know if there was one standard voltage? Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought most of them were AC not DC and 16 or 24 volts.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think 24vac is the most common voltage.  Mine is 16vac but, measures 19vac.  The transformer (volts & ac/dc) all depends on the manufacture of the doorbell.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, I have a 110/24vdc power supply lying around and I wanted to use it to power the doorbell.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 4, 2013)

drewdin said:


> Thanks, I have a 110/24vdc power supply lying around and I wanted to use it to power the doorbell.


DC may work for a simple conventional doorbell but you may need to make or buy a dropping resistor to get rated life from the bell.  
In addition, if the bell has moving contacts they won't last as long switching DC, but then you could put an arc-suppression network across the contacts.
And you may want to fuse the DC to limit the power/energy it can deliver.  
This is getting pretty messy pretty fast.  

Try to get the specs on your bell and/or post photos of the gizzards before hooking up the 24 vdc.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

The bell or chime should have voltage marked on it and it should be AC.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 4, 2013)

right now there is a transformer connected to the panel and running low voltage to the existing doorbell. I'll have to get my meter and measure the voltage coming out of the transformer. I have a pretty nice switching power supply that converts the 110 down to 24vdc that I would like to use in place of the crappy transformer if I can. I'll check it tonight and post some pics, thanks.


----------



## thomask (Jan 4, 2013)

In Beverly Hills...Like Jed used to say "there goes that music again in the walls" and I tell you somebody is going to be at the door...it's magic!


----------

